# Nash On Finley: A 'Great Fit' For Phoenix



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www5.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36695/20050718/nash_on_finley_a_great_fit_for_phoenix/




> Dallas Morning News - According to Eddie Sefko from the Dallas Morning News almost everybody talked about Michael Finley in the past tense Monday. But a certain former teammate was more than willing to present a here-and-now offer that may be tempting when Finley officially becomes an ex-Maverick, likely later this week.
> 
> Steve Nash said Finley would be a "great fit" for the Phoenix Suns , creating the possibility that two-third of the Mavericks' former Big Three could end up together again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd love to have him as long as it is for the vet minimum.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> I'd love to have him as long as it is for the vet minimum.


Yes me too. He better know his role damnit. Haha. But why would we get him if we are going to sign Thompson and Graham?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Yes me too. He better know his role damnit. Haha. But why would we get him if we are going to sign Thompson and Graham?



Thompson, and Graham will probably need a year, or two to be fully ready to play decent minutes. Finley can play right away.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Aslong as we keep JJ I dont care who we get. Finley for vet will just make it another guy who can play and make us deeper. Whether we need the position or not. I dont want guys who do **** on the bench anymore. We still need someone in the front court more than other positions unless Marion will play it half the time.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Seriously I am kind of worried about the shots that Finley might take. Im worried about him being greedy and jacking up 3's left and right. Scared, but as long as we get JJ like joe said, its allll good.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

I think the Suns will try sign Finley for the Vet's minimum and S & T JJ for the draft picks.

Perhaps 2006 & Childress for JJ.

Finley would fit in where JJ left off.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Seriously I am kind of worried about the shots that Finley might take. Im worried about him being greedy and jacking up 3's left and right. Scared, but as long as we get JJ like joe said, its allll good.


We don't need him to do much. Hit open 3's, play a role. I think he knows this. He won't be a starter so. And he's usually due a great game every now and then. If JJ plays back up PG, Finley could be the SG at the same time. Be kinda cool to see. And how great would it be to see Nash and Finley burn the Mavs next yr? :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> We don't need him to do much. Hit open 3's, play a role. I think he knows this. He won't be a starter so. And he's usually due a great game every now and then. If JJ plays back up PG, Finley could be the SG at the same time. Be kinda cool to see. And how great would it be to see Nash and Finley burn the Mavs next yr? :biggrin:


Yup. Don't forget about Raja Bell too! haha can't wait to see Dirk go down :evil:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

MrFloppy said:


> I think the Suns will try sign Finley for the Vet's minimum and S & T JJ for the draft picks.
> 
> Perhaps 2006 & Childress for JJ.
> 
> Finley would fit in where JJ left off.


Thats what you think? Or is a rumor from somewhere?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

If the Suns manage to court Finley for a three year deal, I see them letting JJ go. Hypothetically the Suns in this situation would need to make sure Atlanta knows that if Atlanta doesn't do a S&T here then they will match JJ's offer sheet and trade him to someone else down the road. Then I think the absolute most the Suns would get for JJ in the sign and trade is Al Harrington, Tony Delk, and a pick. They aren't gonna give up Childress or any other young talent they are rebuilding with. Atlanta has to get something out of this, and they do by getting rid of some logjam baggage (Harrington) and getting the guy they want. However, they may want to keep those expiring contracts and look to fill their bench later. 

So the question is would you do this scenario? Finley, Harrington, Roleplayer Delk or Diaw-Riffiod, Pick for JJ? The Suns would save quite a bit of money as Harrington and Delk both expire next year, as Amare begins his major payday. Finley, while an obvious downgrade in talent and upside from JJ, gives the team monetary flexibility after this year (especially since Howard Eisley's $7 mil comes off) and the ability to have a bench in the future. Another thing to consider is if the Suns get Finley over JJ, they also lose their backup PG.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Thats what you think? Or is a rumor from somewhere?


No what I think. Sorry no rumour but it all kind of fits into together. This saves about $10 million ayear and I personally and not substainiated by any source think this is what they will do.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> If the Suns manage to court Finley for a three year deal, I see them letting JJ go. Hypothetically the Suns in this situation would need to make sure Atlanta knows that if Atlanta doesn't do a S&T here then they will match JJ's offer sheet and trade him to someone else down the road. Then I think the absolute most the Suns would get for JJ in the sign and trade is Al Harrington, Tony Delk, and a pick. They aren't gonna give up Childress or any other young talent they are rebuilding with. Atlanta has to get something out of this, and they do by getting rid of some logjam baggage (Harrington) and getting the guy they want. However, they may want to keep those expiring contracts and look to fill their bench later.
> 
> So the question is would you do this scenario? Finley, Harrington, Roleplayer Delk or Diaw-Riffiod, Pick for JJ? The Suns would save quite a bit of money as Harrington and Delk both expire next year, as Amare begins his major payday. Finley, while an obvious downgrade in talent and upside from JJ, gives the team monetary flexibility after this year (especially since Howard Eisley's $7 mil comes off) and the ability to have a bench in the future. Another thing to consider is if the Suns get Finley over JJ, they also lose their backup PG.


Jeez I wouldn't want Harrington. Dude is a selfish player. No childress, no JJ IMO. We wont let him go for Harrington, even if we are getting Finley, and another role player and a pick. We need an up and coming star. That does look nice though, all that cap space.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

No way do we take Finley unless by some slim chance we lose JJ. 

In a S&T scenario I would hate to see us get Harrington in return, the guy is decent but would not fit into our rotation very well as 6'9" SF. We cant move Marion to the 2 so he basically become a backup 3&4. That then leaves Bell or Jax to start at the 2. Unless of course we can get Finley, if Dallas does waive him and if no other team offers him more $$$ (that is alot of if's).

Delk would be a decent backup PG. Delk has had a few good years, he actually peaked during his 1.5 years with Phoenix in 2000 & 2001. HE has a decent shot but his assts are lacking.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

He might be selfish in his past days, but from what I've heard he has a good lockerroom attitude. He hasn't played with a great PG to help direct his game, and I think he'd be successful playing with Steve Nash. He's 6'9, can play both forward positions, can run the floor, has a post up game and is great on the baseline, average defender, would bring depth off the bench and provide injury insurance, and is in contract year looking to shed a bad label. I don't think he's the answer either, but the alternative here might be just losing JJ for nothing. When Sarver is reportedly only worth 300 million, do you think he wants to pay $30-50 million in luxury taxes over the next couple years? The Suns would be looking at about $15 million in luxury taxes just this year by matching that deal. If he matches the offer, there's going to be tremendous pressure on this team to perform. Because if they don't, JJ or Marion is getting shipped off. And problem there is they'll be shipped off for expiring contracts...and expiring contracts are not usually players who can come in and help you win a championship. They are guys like Tim Thomas. I don't really care what the Suns do. I absolutely love JJ's game, but paying him that much ensures that we have little bench for a long time. If the Suns can get adequate compensation for JJ and free up cap room in the process, I would support them in that decision.

As far as Delk, yeah he's a very cautious and streaky PG. A very hard worker and good defensive player as well, and good lockerroom presence. I wouldn't mind seeing him come back.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

So...lol...are these trades in the works?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Don't we have enought people for Nash to drive and chuck out to at the three? Lets get more people to pick and roll with Amare and Steve.

Do we really need a 3 point replacement for Quintin Richardson?

Got rice?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

if nobody wants Finley and his 3 year 52 Million Dollar Contract.... Mavs will cut him.... he can then only get a Maximum of 5 Mil. a year... why would they sign him for all that money when they can wait...... hes not necessary.... if they happen to cut him..... then make a move on him.....


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Why would they sign Finley when they already have Jax and Raja Bell? Unless they lose JJ, Finley is not coming to Phoenix IMO


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> Why would they sign Finley when they already have Jax and Raja Bell? Unless they lose JJ, Finley is not coming to Phoenix IMO


And based on recent reports JJ has no interest in playing anywhere else, so......probably no Finley.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Those JJ reports are about as valid as any other, sadly. We'll see. But if JJ comes back, no Finley. I see Finley going somewhere where he can start or at least play bigger minutes than he'd get here. If JJ doesn't sign though, I think they'll do their best to sign Finley to a 3 year deal.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> Why would they sign Finley when they already have Jax and Raja Bell? Unless they lose JJ, Finley is not coming to Phoenix IMO


Thats what I have been saying dogg. Add in Dijon Thompson who has signed and hopefully Graham...stacked


----------



## B-Ball Fanatic (Jul 29, 2005)

Do you really think the Mavs would cut finley? If they did someone from the Western Conference can sign him, and they do not want that. Especially after Dallas let Nash go, and he signed with Suns who beat the Mavs in the playoffs. He will only leave Dallas in a sign and trade to the Eastern Conference.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

B-Ball Fanatic said:


> Do you really think the Mavs would cut finley? If they did someone from the Western Conference can sign him, and they do not want that. Especially after Dallas let Nash go, and he signed with Suns who beat the Mavs in the playoffs. He will only leave Dallas in a sign and trade to the Eastern Conference.


No one will trade for him and yes he will be cut. The move will save the Mavericks over 50 million dollars. Think about it this way... the Mavs wouldn't match Nash's offer from the Suns last year because they thought he was getting like 15 million too much. You really think Finley is even close to as valuable as Nash was?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ESPN is reporting:



> Finley swap?
> Aug 1 - According to the Dallas Morning News, the Knicks appear to be interested in Michael Finley and might explore swapping Penny Hardaway or Tim Thomas for the shooting guard. Hardaway and Thomas are both in the last year of their contracts and match Finley's salary this season.


Probably one of the few teams that could take on his contract.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tiz said:


> ESPN is reporting:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably one of the few teams that could take on his contract.



Sometimes I wonder whether Isiah Thomas can see farther than the nose on his head. I mean does he honestly think this will be a good thing for the team years into the future?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

How many guards can one team have? Marbury, Crawford, Q, Robinson and Finley? haha.

Then Finley can ***** about being sent there and want to get bought out. Then go to us!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Anohter week and another Finely rumor. Report today has him going to Miami:



> The Arizona Republic
> Aug. 11, 2005 12:00 AM
> Welcome to Day 42 of Joe Johnson's free-agency escapade, a longer-than-expected journey that now affects much more than his future.
> 
> ...


----------

